# What is the wheel offset for a 2005 Audi Allroad??



## locomotion (Aug 3, 2005)

what is the wheel offset for a 17" wheel on a 2005 Audi Allroad?
please le me know
tks
Max


----------



## RobT-reg (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: What is the wheel offset for a 2005 Audi Allroad?? (locomotion)*

ET 25


----------

